# "Choose Folder" option missing from Screensaver menu



## easeupjosh (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I have been trying and then uninstalling screensavers on my MacBook. Last night I noticed that the "Choose Folder" option was missing from my DESKTOP>SCREENSAVER menu. I used to enjoy putting together my own custom slideshows as my screensaver, but now the option is gone. Is there any way to get this option back?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

is sounds like in all you installing/uninstalling of screensavers, the screensaver app got hosed. without being in front of my mac, i can't etll you where to find it, but you may just beable to trash the preference file and reboot to get the option back. but if that doesn't work, then you may have to reinstall the os. now, having said that, there is an app that would let you go into the installer files, and just install the one part you wanted. it is here. the app is Pacifist. if you are brave, you can poke around for the screensaver app on the install dvd. i have no idea where to look, so good luck. *make sure you back up before* using this app, just in case!


----------

